

Dotcom failures – a look at those who tried and failed [PDF – 2002] - sjcsjc
http://pages.stern.nyu.edu/~iag/presentations/dotcomfailures.pdf

======
sjcsjc
Amusingly this includes Amazon.

~~~
jbverschoor
And priceline. Or is this a different one?

